# does anyone know where to find a picture of...



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 7, 2009)

A girl with blonde hair on top (mostly highlights) and brown on the bottom... basically a brunette with a TON of blonde highlights on the upper half of her hair?? Im getting my hair done next week and I want it to look like that but i cant find it.. i was thinking a girl on jessica burgiaca's myspace might have their hair like that but alas.. ive seen SO many girls like that but i cant friggin find a pic ANYWHERE.. i want to take it to my stylist so she can do it right....


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 7, 2009)

try to find some old Avril Lavigne photo's.. she had her hair like that for quite a while
just found these:

http://www.new-dream.de/image/wallpa...lavigne-05.jpg
http://images.starpulse.com/Photos/P...vigne-sb01.jpg
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j7...gnePicture.jpg
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n...igne-gm_l1.jpg


----------



## MissResha (Jan 7, 2009)

avril was in maxim?

hmm


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 8, 2009)

kathleen those are great pics!!!!!! thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 8, 2009)

what do you call that look? Im so friggin lost. I cant find any other pictures. It drives me nuts i feel like i see celebs and models ALL THE TIME with their hair like that but someone's playing a cruel joke on me and i cant find any pictures....


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 8, 2009)

I think i know what you mean. the way i am picturing it is a lot blonder on top than avril's.. like it looks blonde when its down than when you pull it up the bottom of your pony tail is brown. i love that look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




is that what you mean? what it is heavy foil highlights on top layers of hair only.  i dont have any pics but i think thats what you mean.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I think it's called two toned hair or something? I found some pics but not all are blonde and brown. I figure you can tell your stylist that you want a different color on the bottom...

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...tine_Dolce.jpg
http://a748.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...d77da538a3.jpg
http://images.teamsugar.com/files/us...2007/jamie.jpg
http://www.wikimusicguide.com/images...px-Shakira.jpg
http://www.talkingdesktop.com/Christina Aguilera.jpg
shakira_09.jpg (image)
http://www.lovelyshakira.com/UserFil...6226006(2).jpg
http://us.ent2.yimg.com/musicfinder...._shakira_a.jpg

hth!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are a couple pictures I found. 

http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/3858/47396819vt4.jpg
http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/7...resimleih9.jpg
EMO hairstyles: Emo Definitions: Music, Fashion, Hair (you have to scroll down a bit, 4th picture)
http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/3...resimlezw6.jpg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/d...x/DSC06961.jpg


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 9, 2009)

that sounds really pretty. im not a fan of that white platinum/black two tone look but if u stay brunette and just get a ton of pale blonde highlights on the top, it would look so hot!

i think u should be able to describe that easily to ur stylist. just make sure she knows u want highlights and not just two toned hair!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMochaXOXO* 

 
_that sounds really pretty. im not a fan of that white platinum/black two tone look but if u stay brunette and just get a ton of pale blonde highlights on the top, it would look so hot!

i think u should be able to describe that easily to ur stylist. just make sure she knows u want highlights and not just two toned hair!_

 

Yeah for sure-- I actually found one of my friends' friends who has hair exactly how i want-- only her other color is an auburn instead of brown:

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...bc3672b9af7fd9

^On the left.

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...bc3672b9af7fd9

^2nd from the left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you girls think???


----------



## Kimmer (Jan 11, 2009)

N/A


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimmer* 

 
_Judging by the volume of responses you've received, you probably don't need any links to pics anymore. BUT, on the off chance that you do (can't hurt, right?), Jamie Lynn Spears has been known to "promote" the kind of look you're going for:

http://blog.thenationalcampaign.org/...mie%20lynn.jpg

http://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/famec...LynnSpears.jpg

http://www.foxnews.com/images/331161...Jamie_Lynn.jpg

2007 December « Lemon Pepper - scroll to the second pic.


Hope this is what you're looking for and that it helps ._

 


omgggggggggggg.... thats EXACTLY what i wanted!!!! You're awesome thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimmer (Jan 21, 2009)

N/A


----------

